# Wilcom Truesizer and Remote Desktop



## squeegee (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Everyone. The more time goes by the more of us are choosing to telecomute or allow telecomuting as a business practice for our employees, as is the case for my business.

It's come to my recent attention that Wilcom's Truesizer (a file viewer, not digitizing software, also a free download to anyone) will not function under Remote Desktop, a common, standard Windows program and one we rely on to telecommute.

For some time I have scratched my head as to why it wouldn't work when I log in to my work computer from home using Remote desktop, so after calling Wilcom's Tech support the answer is "there's no way".

Some mornings I myself might stay home to watch my son while my wife is working, at the same time I can still email clients, respond to price quotes and questions from home.

Can I give embroidery quotes?

NOPE! 

Why? Because of Wilcom's rigid anti-piracy code written into the software, not even the viewer will function under RD. Anyone in this business knows that Truesizer is not enough to do business with alone. You really need a full on designer (i.e. ES-45 or simular digitizing package) to run a business, duh. 

So what gives? I can't open my embroidery designs just to verify colors/stitch counts when I'm at home?? This impedes the flow of business and is short-sighted in my opinion.

I urge Wilcom (if you're reading this) to reconsider opening the viewer (Truesizer) to function under Remote Desktop.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Embroidery files are not inherently large. Why dont you copy them onto a flash drive and carry them with you. The software is free, so you could load it on the flash drive also. This would suffice for a backup of your designs and solve your problem at the same time. As a matter of fact, I am going to take my own advise


----------



## squeegee (Sep 15, 2008)

while your suggestion is a good one, and I will use it for myself, I'm not sure I'm comfortable giving my CSR's a free copy of thousands of man hours to do with as they please.

Now if they could just view the files under Remote Desktop, then the problem would be solved.

Looks like I'll have to have them copy each file for viewing to their local computers on a case by case basis, which is an unnecessary and time wasting step in my opinion.

The competitors' embroidery viewers (Pulse Amassador and Coats EDV) work just fine under RD, too bad they can't read EMB's.

It was suggested to me that I save files as DST, but my entire digitizing history is saved and maintained as EMB, so this suggestion does little to help (we're talking 5K+ EMB files).

What a frustration after over $12K invested Wilcom's software.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

OK, now I understand. I thought you were using this for just yourself, not CSR's in the field.

You would have to check with them to see if the program is written by Wilcom, but check into Dakota Collectibles. They have a resizer like the Wilcom for like $30. It can be used for viewing also. It may allow the remote access.


----------



## squeegee (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for the tip, I will!


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Instead of using remote desktop, try VNC Viewer. This is different than remote desktop and will work where applications that do not support remote desktop. I do the t-shirts on the side and work in IT during the day and we use this product in the cases like yours. It's free and is relatively simple. 

Chad


----------



## Chevmeister (Oct 7, 2008)

Where can I find this VNC Viewer, and how does it effect system resources?


----------



## squeegee (Sep 15, 2008)

You know I've contacted Wilcom on several occasions about the incompatibility of RDP with Truesizer.

While they appear genuinely concerned about the issue and offer to help, it's clear that higher ups either don't want to address this issue or perhaps no one really cares at all.

Wilcom actually tried to sell me yet another piece of software as a fix for this issue. I don't need more software! 

All that is being asked here is for Truesizer, a free shareware program to work under existing Windows resources.

No need to try and sell me more programs as "go arounds" for such a siimple issues.

Where can this VNC program be found? I've never heard of it.


----------

